# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  ITRI Autonomous Driving Vehicle (ADV), Industrial Technology Research Institute, Chutung, Hsinchu, Taiwan

## Airicist

Developer - Industrial Technology Research Institute

----------


## Airicist

ITRI Autonomous Driving Bus

Published on Dec 17, 2018




> ITRI Autonomous Driving Vehicle (ADV) is the first autonomous driving midsize bus carrying up to 20 passengers for urban area, with driving abilities in signalized and mixed traffic roads. This technology was developed under the Surrounding Sensing Subsystem (S3) Project sponsored by Ministry of Economic Affairs (MOEA) in Taiwan.

----------


## Airicist

Mobile Arm Robot System (MARS)

Published on Sep 10, 2019




> This robotic system is an integrated autonomous mobile platform incorporating high-efficiency wheel drive modules, 2D/3D sensors, flexible multi-joint robotic arms and AI vision capabilities. MARS is suitable for indoor applications, particularly in inspection services or in light industry.

----------

